# I odered my new tank



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

I just ordered my 180g tank should be here by the 30th.

$1025 for the 180g tank black wood stand, glass top double light and a Cascade 1500 canister filter. Thats including shipping to my door.

WHaT do you guys think of that baby.





















:rasp:


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I think thats a good deal


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

paid similar but english


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> I think thats a good deal


 Ask for Tom at 973-709-1056 Wayne Nj.

The sale ends soon so hurry.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

No where to put another big tank


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Wish I had the room, and the balls to ignore my wife when she says "6 tanks is enough, you should have married a mermaid".

Kevin


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

man i need a huge tank but no $$!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

No offense, 
But its kinda pricey...but I am in a state where they have all the deals(i GUESS)
hey if you got it spend it ...


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

yep i ain't got it can't spend it!!!!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> No offense,
> But its kinda pricey...but I am in a state where they have all the deals(i GUESS)
> hey if you got it spend it ...


 He said with shipping,thats why i think it's a good deal,+ it's new.I looked into shipping tanks and it was rediculous.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Nice, what is going in it AVO?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > No offense,
> ...


 Bud, I know how to read....








still ....
Where I am ....
180 for 325 out the door ...with glass top...
Light fixture......WTF.....who needs a light fixture...
Black wood stand.......60 bucks ....I would have built it...
Cascade filter...Lets be real ....wtf is a cascade filter????
Sorry AVO nothing against you or your beautiful tank , but Pshyco kinda pissed me off...







and he is supposed to be my buddy..So I gotta explain my thinking process..
and I understand shipping.....But who wants to pay that....its like 250 bucks...








1000 bucks for a 180 ......







come-on now....
I may sound harsh thats cuz i am an asshole....


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > No offense,
> ...


 125 for shipping.

One guy from philly was going to shipe me the same tank for 100 lol. Thats over 190 miles.


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Nice, what is going in it AVO?


 School of 8 Piranha Ternetzi'S


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

AVO said:


> I just ordered my 180g tank should be here by the 30th.
> 
> $1025 for the 180g tank black wood stand, glass top double light and a Cascade 1500 canister filter. Thats including shipping to my door.
> 
> ...


 Ours was I think cheaper and it is acrylic :rasp: and it is a 180


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

AVO said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, what is going in it AVO?
> ...


 That would be sweet....








I def. gotta see pics...


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> physco 1 said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


$60 BUcks for the pine stand which is black? That stand is 300 bucks at store.

Plus where can you get a tank that size for $320, give me the link that proves it or the sh*t you been smoking. Im an asshole to we will get along great here.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

cali there is a place that makes acrylics 180's for like $700 and the stand was like $300at the lfs


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry Mr H,thought may have missed the shipping part,


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

pcrose said:


> cali there is a place that makes acrylics 180's for like $700 and the stand was like $300at the lfs


Links baby I need to see these tanks and what they look like.

The filter is made by penn-plax
http://www.worldpetstore.com/worldpets/ca15cafi.html

I have a digital camera so stay tuned and naked pics of my wife, ok maybe not.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you also don't pay for shipping when you order it from cayes I do believe I have to ask kev when he gets home


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

AVO said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > physco 1 said:
> ...


Homeboy ,stores mark-up there prices....You said pine...ha (60 was the cost of the material)
I built 2 stands out of solid Oak...and stained it....for 150 bucks...If you want I will show you how to build one , you just need the proper tools.. :smile: 
one for a 135 and 1 for a 90 gallon...and I got pics to prove it ...
Now the tank is at global aquatics in ontario california, there is no lnk..9099236173
call them.....When I bought my 135 my cousin also purchased his 180 for 325 out of the door........at this time...thats oak w/polished edges...
Now if you saw my first post you would know what i am talking about...
got anymore smartass answers....Rook...
Like I said before none of this was directed at you ....


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

pcrose said:


> you also don't pay for shipping when you order it from cayes I do believe I have to ask kev when he gets home


 No you don't I just can't go pick it up.


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> AVO said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


Far be it from me to start with a harley guy. We are born rivals I own two sportbikes. haha

I know Im just messing with ya Im a to happy to bew upset over anything right now


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Here is the phone number 503-761-8680
ask for their prices
Caye's Aquarium 
Address: 13730 SE Division St, Portland, OR 97236 
there ya go they could tell you all the info
I could be wrong on some of the prices but I know we got a sweet deal and it was cheaper I believe than your final price


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> Sorry Mr H,thought may have missed the shipping part,


 Sorry...Just venting alittle ....








God dam girls...


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Here is the phone number 503-761-8680
> ask for their prices
> Caye's Aquarium
> Address: 13730 SE Division St, Portland, OR 97236
> ...


 Ya but what about the sh*t you been smoking I wan't some of that.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

nice argument


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice Pick up.
When you set it up you could take some pics


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Nice Pick up.
> When you set it up you could take some pics


 I promise I love showing off.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> cali there is a place that makes acrylics 180's for like $700 and the stand was like $300at the lfs


 sh*t I SELL PLEXI 180 FOR AROUND 500 LOL BUT GOOD DEAL BRO WIT SHIPING


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

man i would love to have that tank i with i could aford it


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

is an 180 gallon plexi for $500 cheap?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

pictures would be pretty cool!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

moved to equipment discussion


----------



## mikeoway (Apr 13, 2003)

hey Mr Harley, was there a sale when you and your cousin bought your tanks from that place because i went to that place after reading your post and ask for the prices for a 100 gal tank and it was like 280 just for the tank. i'm not saying your lying just want to know how did you get that great deal? also i want to make a stand for a 60 gal and 100gal tank can you show me how because i want to save some money. the stand they were selling there that i wanted they were charging $230 out the door. thanks


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

wow!!! i guess i'm very lucky cuz the lfs is not as pricy as the others... i can get 180g tank for 350 including lights and glass tops, and for the pine stand about $200...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mikeoway said:


> hey Mr Harley, was there a sale when you and your cousin bought your tanks from that place because i went to that place after reading your post and ask for the prices for a 100 gal tank and it was like 280 just for the tank. i'm not saying your lying just want to know how did you get that great deal? also i want to make a stand for a 60 gal and 100gal tank can you show me how because i want to save some money. the stand they were selling there that i wanted they were charging $230 out the door. thanks


No there was not any sale ...
I shopped around (alot)....I found prices that My cousin and I wanted to pay and then I was looking on the net for aquarium places that were in my location ..and I found this one ....I called and she quoted me VERY HIGH.....I told her I was in the market to buy 2 tanks ...135 and 180 ....I told the lady i had cash and was ready to spend...She said come down and we will talk..
So I did and we compromised the prices and I got my tank .....My cousins had to be ordered and was not in stock , but he got it a week later...
basically I shopped everybody and went lower from there and compromised the price...on both tanks....I just said I got them to you guys ...Not HOW.....
Now you know... :smile:



> wow!!! i guess i'm very lucky cuz the lfs is not as pricy as the others... i can get 180g tank for 350 including lights and glass tops, and for the pine stand about $200...


See jovons knows where the deals are











> also i want to make a stand for a 60 gal and 100gal tank can you show me how because i want to save some money


No prob ...Pm me and We will talk..


----------

